# New Full Frame E-mount cameras to be launched within the next 5-6 months



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

Sonalpharumors reports the following rumor with a SR5 rating (i.e. "almost certainly correct!")

*(SR5) New Full Frame E-mount cameras to be launched within the next 5-6 months (likely at Photokina).*
I can confirm via multiple trusted sources that Sony will launch new Full Frame E-mount cameras within the next 5-6 months. I guess it means they will be launched right before the Photokina September show. NONE(!) of them will be a replacement of the current A7 and A7r models. All we know for sure about these new models is that they will have an advanced hybrid AF system similar to what we got inside the newly announced Sony A6000.

The surprises: I can already tell you that there will be many more cameras in the months to come (RX and Alpha and E-mount). I am working on those rumors right now….be patient 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-new-full-frame-e-mount-cameras-to-be-launched-within-the-next-5-6-months-likely-at-photokina/

That is a very interesting development, coz the a6000 auto focus system has received a lot of praise from pretty much every photographer who got their hands on it ... and from what I've seen on youtube videos, it does seem to be awesome ... and to have it on a full frame camera (which might be priced modestly) is even more awesome ... exciting times.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 13, 2014)

When we start seeing a good selection of lenses in this mount I think we can agree Sony will finally have a mount to stick with. 

Hopefully this new camera will have improved RAW file format & shutter issues fixed.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> When we start seeing a good selection of lenses in this mount I think we can agree Sony will finally have a mount to stick with.
> 
> Hopefully this new camera will have improved RAW file format & shutter issues fixed.


Lack of enough variety of lenses is one of the biggest gripes from Sony users ... hope Sony releases a good selection of fast lenses without delays.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sonalpharumors reports the following rumor with a SR5 rating (i.e. "almost certainly correct!")
> 
> I can already tell you that there will be many more cameras in the months to come (RX and Alpha and E-mount). I am working on those rumors right now….be patient [/color]



It seems to me Sony just keeps introducing new bodies too quickly, leaving behind all those who have bought in. It seems like just yesterday when Sony introduced NEX5, 5R, 7, 6, RX1, then RX1R, then A7, A7R, A6000, etc ... 

Those who recently bought A7/R with Zeiss lens for say $3000-3300 will not be happy to see a similar body/sensor with MUCH improved hybrid AF! 

Sony has also shown terrible customer service for customers who have already paid the money, i.e. denying any problems with their HVL60M flash and its clear overheating issue.

I don't know.. Sony's seeming sell-and-forget practice and lack of support for their own customers over the long haul makes me uneasy about plunking down $$$ into a Sony system, especially for any kind of professional use.

I have already returned my A7R/FE55mm/HVL60M package before these new camera rumors, and I suppose I will watch Sony very closely to see if they address some of the more serious issues with the upcoming batch. Hey, if they can introduce a RX1R MkII or A7R Mk II with fast hybrid AF, lossless RAW, electronic shutter, and a reasonably-priced interchangeable Zeiss 35 mm f2.0 lens, I may reintroduce myself to Sony.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sonalpharumors reports the following rumor with a SR5 rating (i.e. "almost certainly correct!")
> 
> *(SR5) New Full Frame E-mount cameras to be launched within the next 5-6 months (likely at Photokina).*
> I can confirm via multiple trusted sources that Sony will launch new Full Frame E-mount cameras within the next 5-6 months. I guess it means they will be launched right before the Photokina September show. NONE(!) of them will be a replacement of the current A7 and A7r models. All we know for sure about these new models is that they will have an advanced hybrid AF system similar to what we got inside the newly announced Sony A6000.
> ...



Feel like my G.A.S just kicked in ;D 

The Sonalpharumors guy will be working overtimes on all new interesting rumor cameras.

Now, I understand why we have all the sales going on lately. Hope they will have an UWA FE e-mount by then :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> The Sonalpharumors guy will be working overtimes on all new interesting rumor cameras.


Actually its not a "guy" ... sonyalpharumors is run by a girl called Andrea and she does it during her free time ... here is a link for a bit of info on her:
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/about/

She is an ardent fan of Sony products, but 2 years ago, Sony wanted to shut her site (I guess they were just plain dumb to see that she was actually helping their ailing brand) .. here is an article on that.
http://www.sonyrumors.net/2012/03/25/sony-targets-sonyalpharumors-shut/
But she stuck to her ground and her site is still alive and kicking ... despite Sony's stupidity, she has not become negative or revengeful and she continues to post Sony rumors pretty accurately, but she does point out the stupid mistakes/typos Sony makes on their websites ... brave girl and much respect.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sonalpharumors guy will be working overtimes on all new interesting rumor cameras.
> ...



Andrea is a male name in Italy


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Fortunately SonyAlphaRumors' Andrea is not from Italy ... but she is definitely a girl, apparently a hot one at that


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Somewhere on the websites it says that his/her native languages are Italian and German. There aren't many places besides Italy where people speak Italian 

The double language is likely to locate him/her in Südtirol or the Italian-speaking part of Switzerland. Although you're right that Andrea is a female name in German.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



Luke, I find your lack of faith very disturbing ;D ;D ;D ... but seriously, Andrea really is a female ... and a hot one at that, I may add once again ;D ... if you read the article (from the link I posted in my earlier post ... I copy pasted that article below) you will see that Andrea is referred to as a "she" / "her" ... so stop trying to ruin my "good thoughts" ;D 

http://www.sonyrumors.net/2012/03/25/sony-targets-sonyalpharumors-shut/
_Over the weekend, I learned about a new legal battle that Sony has picked up. Much like they did in the past with Xperiablog where Sony Ericsson wanted the fan/news site shut down, due to their copyright claim, Sony’s legal team now has SonyAlphaRumors in their crosshair. For those who are not familiar with the website, SonyAlphaRumors is run by the fantastic Andrea, who is a Sony fanatic. Much like us, Andrea created the website which hosts a forum for discussion and is updated regularly with news, because of the passion *she* has for Sony products.

I really don’t know how I should talk about the following issue. I can’t go into any details because I don’t want to have any troubles with anyone. All I can tell you is that some superior forces are trying to make the life on that website harder. They really don’t understand (as our readers do) how valuable this website can be for them. It’s going on since a while and it is a very tuff battle. One day I may will tell you everything but I can’t do it right now.

That’s why I will be probably forced to change the domain name by dropping the word Sony. That will make keeping the website alive much easier. 

SonyAlphaRumors has also been our prime source for Sony camera news, seeing how Andrea has some great contacts and sources who supply *her* with regular information. Because of this, *her* site has been able to get some great scoops, be it early camera specs or pictures and has been used as a source by not only us, but other major outlets like Engadget. Now, Sony’s legal team wants to put an end to SonyAlphaRumors by claiming copyright on the site name and wants the site to either be shut down or have its name changed. Clearly, a name change would be devastating to the site, seeing how the site is dedicated to Sony camera news and a URL without the Sony name will surely result in a drop in discovery, thus leading to less Sony fans being able to find the site and its great content.

In the end, I’m not a lawyer nor do I know all the facts. What I do know is that precedents like this are dangerous. A website like SonyAlphaRumors might ruin a surprise or two for Sony but what it does in return is create a community for fans of their camera. It gives them a place to learn about all the latest Sony camera information, troubleshoot their products, and buy more Sony products, and it creates happy/informed users which will surely till others about their great camera.

Sony should realize that instead of spending time, paying bored lawyers that go on copyright witch hunts, they are better suited to save that money and invest it towards their own product line. In the case of Xperiablog, Sony eventually pulled the leash on their lawyers and I hope they do the same for SonyAlphaRumors which continues to empower the Sony camera community, not hinder it._


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 15, 2014)

I stand corrected ;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 15, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sonalpharumors guy will be working overtimes on all new interesting rumor cameras.
> ...


That is so stupid. Sites like that and similar supoorts the brand, I mean they have a strong enough brand that people spontaneously starts websites to discuss their products and possible future releases of them.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 15, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


I totally agree ... I think Sony legal dept is just paranoid.


----------

